# Automatic Vs. Manual Transmission



## drosene (Aug 30, 2007)

I know this is a really general question, but I was wondering what everyody's thoughts were on an automatic versus a manual on the GTO. I have an automatic 2006 and a couple of people have frowned when I tell them it is an automatic. Did I make the right choice?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

From what have heard, the auto is like 1 second slower than the stick, but.....the autos almost always seem to do better at the track. I don't think either is bad, you just chose what's right for you. 
I know when i'm puttering through morning traffic, I wish I had the auto!:lol:


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

You made the right choice by getting a GTO. It's what makes YOU happy that matters. As the proud owner of an automatic that's trading it in for a M6, I still won't tell you that one is better than the other. I just miss rowing through gears... plus this gives me an excuse to upgrade to the LS2 arty: 

I will note that if I lived somewhere with lots of nasty traffic (Seattle or DC comes to mind) I would probably be sticking with the auto.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

drosene said:


> Did I make the right choice?


No, absolutely not! The 4L65E automatic has always had problems with 5th and 6th gear. They often fail completely and you're stuck with 4 forward speeds. To date, GM has refused to address this issue even though this transmission is widely used acrosss the GM product line for both cars and trucks. In addition, the transmission fluid in the auto has been proven to cause severe indigestion in lab rats while the lubes in the T56 manual have an effect similar to taking Enzyte and Viagra simultaneously. Take a look around you and see if the biggest pricks aren't driving the manual.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> No, absolutely not! The 4L65E automatic has always had problems with 5th and 6th gear. They often fail completely and you're stuck with 4 forward speeds. To date, GM has refused to address this issue even though this transmission is widely used acrosss the GM product line for both cars and trucks. In addition, the transmission fluid in the auto has been proven to cause severe indigestion in lab rats while the lubes in the T56 manual have an effect similar to taking Enzyte and Viagra simultaneously. Take a look around you and see if the biggest pricks aren't driving the manual.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

*As long as you don't feed the auto transmission fluid to your pet rats you'll be fine. Those 5th and 6th gears in the Automatics are worthless anyway, anything above 4th gear is a waste of money in them. Same goes with Viagra and Enzyte. Although, driving that A4 and smiling and waving like "Bob" from those commercials you may attract people like Mr. Bean. Those guys using those products and trying to get in the COCKpit with those big pricks with stick shifts, well, you'll want to make sure the seat goes back plenty far. 

Seriously.... A4, or M6, is a matter of preference. It's easier in an automatic, all ya gotta do is get in, start it up, put it in gear and aim it.  

BTW...Welcome to the herd!! *


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

drosene said:


> I know this is a really general question, but I was wondering what everyody's thoughts were on an automatic versus a manual on the GTO. I have an automatic 2006 and a couple of people have frowned when I tell them it is an automatic. Did I make the right choice?


Whatever one is right for you. The speed thing is irrevent between autos and manuals. Autos are easer on the driveline, easy to drive in traffic, and consistant time on the track. Manuals better for the road course, fun, showoff factor(riding out gears:lol: )Gas mileage(if you care). But I know how you feel I had a hooked up automatic T/A loved that car, people was telling me to put a manual in that thing, I was like uhh no.


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*You made a mistake getting an auto...*

..and I made one getting a M6. We should all have one of each 

I love rowing the gears, but there are times when an auto would be nice.

Just enjoy it and quit second guessing yourself:cool


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

well at this point I don't think you had a choice............there are not very many M6 GTOs available if any.........unless you buy a used one
If the auto trans is what you wanted then who cares what others say?


----------



## drosene (Aug 30, 2007)

*Thanks to all who responded.*

I know , I know. I shouldn't let what other people think bother me, but the reassurance amongst my fellow GOAT brothers did not hurt. Safe driving to all!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Look at it this way...... You got something a lot want and can't have. Take a good look around ya when you blow past people who turn and watch you fade away..... That il' make ya feel good as you.....:seeya: *


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

First auto I've owned in about 20 years and I couldn't be happier. Half the guys that talk crap about it can't even drive a manual. 

The auto in the 2005/6 is very potent. If you want it to be a little more aggressive get it programmed (night and day difference).


----------



## redgoat420 (May 3, 2007)

A4= better for 1/4 mile/ better traction

M6= better for street racing or roll racing/ better response.


Keep in mind they have broken into the 12's w/the A4 on slicks only


----------



## Church (Jun 5, 2007)

Got my A4 and loev it. I agree that most the time i am in traffic i after working all day, i dont want to shift. Im also lazy. But get the A4 tuned and slap a stall in it and you will be a happy camper.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

For the GTO, the 6 speed manual is the way to go. In other cars, it depends. For example, in the C6 Corvette, the paddle shift 6 speed automatic is, without question, the transmission of choice. In the Mustang, I'd probably go stick.


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

i have a 6M, LOVE it!! but when i first started to look at them a couple of years ago (car or g/f, car won), all everybody wanted to sell was A/T's. but i think possibly later on, after the manual trans goes the way of the dodo, the A/T will be worth more, also since i think they made fewer, at least in 06.

06, brazen, 6M, GM special event vechicle, not released till 4/07


----------



## Zulu (Jan 21, 2005)

I dunno...a manual is undoubtedly more fun in a lightweight and nimble sportscar for sure.

But in a heavy grand touring car like the GTO or a Supra or even a big muscle car, I would prefer the AT, just for the taller gears, convenience, and less work!

Just stomp and go.

:cheers


----------



## MajorTom (Jun 30, 2007)

Performance wise, I've heard the auto is a little quicker to accelerate. So that has it's advantages. And like everyone else has said, an auto is better for everyday driving. I hit a lot of morning traffic and an auto would be great. But when I'm having fun, I love the more involving experience of the manual. Especially powering through turns and that sort of thing.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

<-----Just remember the fastest automatic car in the world


----------

